# Ipod touch refuse de s'allumer



## John-B15 (11 Mai 2009)

Bonjour a tous,
j'ai un ipod touch et depuis qu'il a fait une petite chute (1.5 metre amorti avec le pied LOL), je suis obligé de lui mettre des baffes dans le dos pour qu'il daigne s'allumer... c'est grave docteur.
PS: Je lui mets une baffe toutes les semaines et il repart pour 3/4 jours


----------



## r e m y (11 Mai 2009)

Grave??? difficile à dire! mais en tous cas, ton iPOD a un souci.

On peut penser qu'un composant lourd (la batterie par exemple) a bougé lors de la chute (au moment de la decceleration) en arrachant une soudure.

Ta petite tape restaure le contact électrique et ça repart.... mais si c'est ça, le mal ira en s'aggravant.


----------



## John-B15 (11 Mai 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Grave??? difficile à dire! mais en tous cas, ton iPOD a un souci.
> 
> On peut penser qu'un composant lourd (la batterie par exemple) a bougé lors de la chute (au moment de la decceleration) en arrachant une soudure.
> 
> Ta petite tape restaure le contact électrique et ça repart.... mais si c'est ça, le mal ira en s'aggravant.



Le problème c'est que je l'ai depuis 1 an 1/2 donc je ne suis plus sous garanti, quelqu'un aurait une idée du cout de révision?


----------

